# Sexing pinky rats



## Lonewolf (Jan 6, 2010)

I just thought i'd post a few of pics i took of how to sex pinky rats. Makes life easier if your reptile is only eating pinkies and you wanna keep one or two but dunno how to tell the sex until it grows balls.. Lol

Male






Female





I've had so many people ask me how to sex them and i find it difficult to explain lol

Hope it helps anyway


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 6, 2010)

great post. kudos to you


----------



## Jen (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure how it is with rats, but female pinky mice usually have visible nipples, while the males don't, so there is some help for the mice keepers - also, same deal applies - larger space between genitals and anus for males.


----------



## No-two (Jan 8, 2010)

Jen said:


> Not sure how it is with rats, but female pinky mice usually have visible nipples, while the males don't, so there is some help for the mice keepers - also, same deal applies - larger space between genitals and anus for males.


 
I don't think freshly born pinkies have vissible nipples, it's not until about 5days old (perhaps even older) you'd be able to tell that way.


----------



## Jen (Jan 8, 2010)

No-two said:


> I don't think freshly born pinkies have vissible nipples, it's not until about 5days old (perhaps even older) you'd be able to tell that way.



Day olds, no, but I work all day long with mice, and sexing is a big thing, nipples are visible within the first week. With some strains of mice, you can pick the males from the females as they have a dark spot on the scrotum - and this is only visible in the first few days after birth.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 8, 2010)

i always thougth you just smacked their bums and if a willy popped out it was a boy? lol jk


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 24, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance...but are the photos indicating that the males anus is further from the reproductive organ? And therefore, you need one of each to compare?

Sorry...a total newbie to this...I just normally buy em dead and chuck em in the click clacks


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 24, 2010)

Doh!..sorry..should have read the previous responses more carefully...Jen answered that one for me.


----------



## deebo (Jan 24, 2010)

nice one...never knew this! Thanks for the info. Will go and have a look at some pinky rats tomorrow and put my new skills to the test!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 24, 2010)

Males have no nipples, so its pretty easy to tell when they have a tiny bit of fur, when they are like that, just the length of the penis to the anus, its pretty easy if you've got the knack


----------

